# Blob w/ nice pontil mark!



## RelicRaker (Nov 21, 2017)

Found this one in the dirt today... 
Embossed "A. M'Farland / Philada" and "Registered According to Law" on reverse. 
Nice graphite pontil scar on base.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow, cool. Leon.


----------



## onemorehobby (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice bottle! on my wish list.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 22, 2017)

Great color on that oldie!


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 22, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Wow, cool. Leon.


Thanks!



onemorehobby said:


> Nice bottle! on my wish list.


Thank you! Hope you dig one soon. 



sandchip said:


> Great color on that oldie!


Thanks! When I saw that deep green and the "according to law," I knew I had something good.


----------

